# Chumming Ban?



## troutblood

I just dont understand the logic that the lawmakers and many fisherman for that matter have sometimes. The people that have been using chum for years are not going to stop just because a new "rule" is in effect. Maybe if more people realized that chumming is actually effective they wouldnt snag as many fish. I think its more ethical to throw some eggs out in the run then rip thru it with a treble but thats just me. In my opinion what should be banned is the hoardes is anglers that fish for spawning steelhead with flies and make money doing it for that matter, now thats just piss poor in my opinion.


----------



## quack head

Not that I do It, Nor have I ever seen anyone do it in Michigan. But does this ban inclued charging a hole.


----------



## REG

troutblood said:


> As a matter of fact im designing an automatic slinger for my boat at the moment..


Check this thing out:
http://www.raven.nl/gb/product/carp/1837_feeder_chum_boats/x2/baitliner/ravrp400/


----------



## quack head

quack head said:


> Not that I do It, Nor have I ever seen anyone do it in Michigan. But does this ban inclued charging a hole.


What I really ment was is the San Juan shuffle illegal now that there is a chum ban.


----------

